# Kobe Bryant is amazing



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

He has impressed me this season with his control on the Lakers offense. He is handling double teams very well and is reacting almost perfectly to the offense being run through him. He is working hard, providing energy, playing defense. Kobe isn't getting his due this season with all the young guys putting up monster stats. Kobe deserves props though, his leadership, which was his knock coming into the season, has been nearly perfect.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

He had a terrific all-around game and was well in-control of the entire situation tonight.

He was as unselfish as you can get.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

After one game of 11 Assists you have come to this conclusion?

This is the Kobe that needs to show up everynight if they want to win, but I guarentee you that we will not see this Kobe very often at all

He played a great game tonight, but don't judge his entire season already on this one game


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Stop assuming.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> After one game of 11 Assists you have come to this conclusion?
> 
> This is the Kobe that needs to show up everynight if they want to win, but I guarentee you that we will not see this Kobe very often at all
> ...


He's been playing like this all season.

He opens up games passing and if his teammates continue to hit, he keeps passing.
If they don't hit, he tries to take over but still has been playing within the offense.

Sounds like you're the one jumping to conclusions to me.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe did have a nice game, but I will go on record and say that Kobe will not win MVP this season...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I remember 2 consecutive games last season where Tracy McGrady had 20+ Points and 10+ Assists and they won both of those games, and one of those games was against Indiana, but I don't remember anyone saying how Amazing he was

Fact is Lakers are 5-4 and just about every single one of their wins have come against crappy teams (Atlanta, New Orleans, Denver, Houston "without McGrady", LA Clippers)

What is so Amazing about any of this?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I remember 2 consecutive games last season where Tracy McGrady had 20+ Points and 10+ Assists and they won both of those games, and one of those games was against Indiana, but I don't remember anyone saying how Amazing he was
> 
> Fact is Lakers are 5-4 and just about every single one of their wins have come against crappy teams (Atlanta, New Orleans, Denver, Houston "without McGrady", LA Clippers)
> ...





> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> He has impressed me this season with his control on the Lakers offense. He is handling double teams very well and is reacting almost perfectly to the offense being run through him. He is working hard, providing energy, playing defense. Kobe isn't getting his due this season with all the young guys putting up monster stats. *Kobe deserves props though, his leadership, which was his knock coming into the season, has been nearly perfect. *


Because he's finally proving that he's capable of being a leader.

Everyone already knows about TMac and how he took his team to the playoffs by himself. Kobe has yet to prove that, but he seems to be on his way.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Kobe hasn't been as selfish as everyone assumed he'd be. There were people saying that he'd chuck up 30+ shots per game and try to win the scoring title. Believe it or not, so far he's only averaging one more shot per game than last season. He's generating far more production out of those baskets as well. If you watch the games, he's really making a concerted effort to get everyone involved, scrubs included. He's not slacking on the other end either. He's been strong on defense as usual. I think that he really wants to prove to everyone that he's not that spoiled, selfish little brat that has been handed everything in life and can't win anything by himself. I don't know if he'll succeed but he's going to die trying. The only knocks I have on him are his poor fg % and his high turnover rate. He needs to correct those as the season goes on.


----------



## Theoretic (Aug 19, 2004)

There are three certainties in life: death, taxes, and Kobe's/T-Mac's name being brought up in a T-Mac/Kobe conversation.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I agree that Kobe Bryant has played better and differently than people expected. He isnt chucking up shots like people said he would, but I honestly believe that had Shaq, Phil and Ray Alen had kept their mouths shut, it would be a different story

Once again though, a 5-4 Record isnt "Amazing"...Good...but not "Amazing"


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

What is amazing is 11 is his CAREER HIGH IN ASSISTS? Can you see why guys thinks he is selfish and has been?

Edit: I take that back his career high is 15 my bad. Some idiot on espn has 11 as his career high on the nba page.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theoretic</b>!
> There are three certainties in life: death, taxes, and Kobe's/T-Mac's name being brought up in a T-Mac/Kobe conversation.


Well there is a little thing called a "Double Standard" in life


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> What is amazing is 11 is his CAREER HIGH IN ASSISTS? Can you see why guys thinks he is selfish and has been?


His career high is 15.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> What is amazing is 11 is his CAREER HIGH IN ASSISTS? Can you see why guys thinks he is selfish and has been?


That would be true if 11 was a higher number than 15.

Alas, it's not.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> What is amazing is 11 is his CAREER HIGH IN ASSISTS? Can you see why guys thinks he is selfish and has been?


Lebrons is 13
Tmacs is 13

Kobes is 15: http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kobe_bryant/?nav=page

Read it and weep.

Looks like the other 2 are more selfish huh?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> Lebrons is 13
> ...


Too bad LeBron and T-Mac never had Shaq to pass the ball to :no:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Ouch, I expect backpedaling.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry guys espn had wrong stuff my bad http://espn.go.com/


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Too bad LeBron and T-Mac never had Shaq to pass the ball to :no:


There goes the selfish argument eh? Bring Shaq into the mix.:laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> There goes the selfish argument eh? Bring Shaq into the mix.:laugh:


Too bad you can't argue that comment though :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't argue that comment though :laugh:


Argue what? Kobe had Shaq, correct. Your point being..??? 


The original argument was that Kobe was selfish. Not whether or not Lebron or Tmac had better teammates.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> Argue what? Kobe had Shaq, correct. Your point being..???
> ...


I don't believe that was my argument though, that was the other poster. I was just simply responding to your "Kobe had 15 Assists" post

Kobe has become more passive as the seasons have progressed. When he came into the league as a Rookie, he was probably the most selfish player you could ever possibly see play, all that carried over untill 2000 when he would become a bit more passive, but he was still considered selfish. I think this season he will be a mixture of both...mainly because he has to! :yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Too bad LeBron and T-Mac never had Shaq to pass the ball to :no:


Shaq huh? I invite you to glance at this boxscore, notice who had 15 assists, and notice who is playing center for the Lakers. 

http://www.nba.com/games/20020212/WASLAL/boxscore.html


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't believe that was my argument though, that was the other poster. I was just simply responding to your "Kobe had 15 Assists" post
> ...


I thought Kobe was progressing in terms on not being selfish up until the NBA Finals last year. IMO, he had an agenda the Finals, what it was I dont know. Just watching the way he played in the Finals was seriously a step back in my eyes. Watching him play tonight was great though, getting the team involved, playing great defense, coming up with steals. I dont know if we'll see this kind of ball being played all season, but I hope we do.


----------



## UndergroundBaller (Nov 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Too bad LeBron and T-Mac never had Shaq to pass the ball to :no:


Actually Kobe got that carrer high (15 ast) when Shaq was out.
I remember that game. Lakers played against the Wizards and Kobe got like 22 points, 12 rebounds and 15 assists...
Shaq didn't play that time


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq huh? I invite you to glance at this boxscore, notice who had 15 assists, and notice who is playing center for the Lakers.
> ...


damn, I knew that was the game that Shaq didnt play, I was looking for the box score too. I searched NBA/Yahoo/ESPN for that box score couldnt get it. I dont know how to get into their old archives. Nice find though. :greatjob:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice find Johnny, you pulled one over on me :yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> damn, I knew that was the game that Shaq didnt play, I was looking for the box score too. I searched NBA/Yahoo/ESPN for that box score couldnt get it. I dont know how to get into their old archives. Nice find though. :greatjob:


http://www.lakerstats.com has a lot of semi-old boxscores from the Lakers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> What is amazing is 11 is his CAREER HIGH IN ASSISTS? Can you see why guys thinks he is selfish and has been?
> 
> Edit: I take that back his career high is 15 my bad. Some idiot on espn has 11 as his career high on the nba page.


Unbelievable. Now you have to feel pretty stupid. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Now you have to feel pretty stupid. :laugh: :laugh:


He should feel stupid for ESPN.com's mistake?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Kobe Bryant is amazing


Yes he is, and anyone who has been watching basketball for the past few years, shouldn't be surprised.

I thought that the trolls would go away once the season started, but they're out in force tonight after Kobe had one of the better games of the season so far. Did someone really say that Kobe only gets assists because of Shaq, on a night when he got 11 assists without Shaq?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*-wait-*

Of course Kobe is amazing, he's Kobe, the best guard in the league bar none. No exp. needed.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I agree, Kobe's been getting his teammates involved very well this season. In fact, like Tmac the last two seasons in Orlando, sometimes Kobe has been a bit too unselfish this season, and sometimes it’s the other way around. It's clearly hard to find the right balance between the two. IMO, that’s what made Jordan so great in his later years; consistently striking a good balance between passing and shooting. 

That said, they played the Clippers. :laugh: 



> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Nice find Johnny, you pulled one over on me :yes:


Rinse and repeat.



> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> What is amazing is 11 is his CAREER HIGH IN ASSISTS? Can you see why guys thinks he is selfish and has been?
> 
> Edit: I take that back his career high is 15 my bad. Some idiot on espn has 11 as his career high on the nba page.


You should purchase a "Jump to Conclusions" mat.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> You should purchase a "Jump to Conclusions" mat.


"That is the worst idea, I've ever heard in my life."

"Yes... it is horrible."


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> "That is the worst idea, I've ever heard in my life."
> ...


Great movie!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> That said, they played the Clippers. :laugh:


The Clippers have actually played quite well this year, they handed the Sonics their only loss in a blowout and have blown out a couple other teams like Toronto at home.

The game was pretty competitive until the 4th quarter tonight also. I'd consider this a good win to build upon if I was the lakers.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> 
> 
> The Clippers have actually played quite well this year, they handed the Sonics their only loss in a blowout and have blown out a couple other teams like Toronto at home.
> ...


I agree to an extent. Problem is that the Clips, while a better team this season than I've seen in years, still have fundamental defensive issues that start and end with coach Dunleavy. Until that's resolved, they'll won't ever truly be a _team_, defensively, and therefore won't ever be good enough to make the playoffs in the West. 

It's a decent win, IMO.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

^a decent win that staved off a potentially catastrophic loss (in the eyes of the media of course ahem ahem steve hartman)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice job Lakers fans. Talk about troll resistance.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Rinse and repeat


 :hurl: EHL


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kobe is yesterdays news. He is obsolete. Old model. The new prototype is out. His name is Lebron James.

Dwayne Wade is already looking like he'll be better than Kobe.

True hater here!
F!


----------



## UndergroundBaller (Nov 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> He should feel stupid for ESPN.com's mistake?


ESPN's agenda is so transparent for anyone with any intellect. Praise Shaq, bash Kobe.


11 or more assists from Kobe since 2000/01:
15 - thrice
14 - once
13 - thrice
12 - twice
11 - ten x 

Smooth, BSPN...


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

kobe has been impressive, but everytime someone on this board mentions something thats happened somebody says "its only been 9 games", so i expect the same thing should happen to kobe, lets see how he does through 50 games let alone 82, im also surprised nobodies mentioned the talent level kobe has on his team..... wow


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O2K</b>!
> kobe has been impressive, but everytime someone on this board mentions something thats happened somebody says "its only been 9 games", so i expect the same thing should happen to kobe, lets see how he does through 50 games let alone 82, im also surprised nobodies mentioned the talent level kobe has on his team..... wow


No you should see how he does for a season. What's so hard about that? Are you too impatient? Do you need something to do in-between that?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Kobe is yesterdays news. He is obsolete. Old model. The new prototype is out. His name is Lebron James.
> 
> Dwayne Wade is already looking like he'll be better than Kobe.
> ...


For crying out loud! Just like Kobe's got a long way before he can catch mike, they've got a long ways to go before they catch Kobe.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UndergroundBaller</b>!
> 
> 
> ESPN's agenda is so transparent for anyone with any intellect. Praise Shaq, bash Kobe.
> ...



"thrice"? Is it a word?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> "thrice"? Is it a word?



Yes


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> "thrice"? Is it a word?


Yes :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=thrice


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=thrice


oh LMAO at this poster. Instead of being a poster, why dont try to play in the NBA and compete against James? LMAO, same age, but sux basketball skills for sure!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> oh LMAO at this poster. Instead of being a poster, why dont try to play in the NBA and compete against James? LMAO, same age, but sux basketball skills for sure!


I'm not really a basketball player(even though I did play in high school) I'm 6'4 190 and I run track at SCSU. My vert is 38 inches so I'm above the square off my vert and I run a 4.4 in the 40. I'm not too sure I could go against a monster like James but I could sure try.... I'd have a better chance than you. The only reason I didn't play ball is because I worked too much on my body and not my basketball skills.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not really a basketball player(even though I did play in high school) I'm 6'4 190 and I run track at SCSU. My vert is 38 inches so I'm above the square off my vert and I run a 4.4 in the 40. I'm not too sure I could go against a monster like James but I could sure try.... I'd have a better chance than you. The only reason I didn't play ball is because I worked too much on my body and not my basketball skills.


What is the point of telling him your life story, when there is no way to prove what you are saying? :| 

You should have took it as a joke and kept on moving.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> What is the point of telling him your life story, when there is no way to prove what you are saying? :|
> ...


What was your point of posting on it?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> What is the point of telling him your life story, when there is no way to prove what you are saying? :|
> ...


Yeah you should know by now John is a joke period, I mean bron could score 100 in a game on 40 - 40 shooting and john would say it was against a scrub team on off balance jumpers and bad dunks


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*get on my level son.*



> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> 
> Yeah you should know by now John is a joke period, I mean bron could score 100 in a game on 40 - 40 shooting and john would say it was against a scrub team on off balance jumpers and bad dunks


John, me, and damn well everybody in this thread has a lot more bball knowledge than you though, you are probably one of those guys who think TMac is equal to or better than Kobe. You are a casual fan so just stick to being that, dumb Bron homer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> 
> 
> What was your point of posting on it?


The point was, you obviously feel it was important to spout off 40 times and say you can leap tall buildings in a single bound. Why not say you have a 10 inch penis and call it day? 

"John Henry was a steel-driving man." 

Watch out for Tall Tales.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: get on my level son.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> John, me, and damn well everybody in this thread has a lot more bball knowledge than you though, you are probably one of those guys who think TMac is equal to or better than Kobe. You are a casual fan so just stick to being that, dumb Bron homer.


You have no knowledge whatsoever , You are a lame homer in yourself and can't get over the fact that Lebron is a real player and try to undermind everything anyone says about Lebron. Keep thinking youre a smart guy because in the end your just another casual fan who thinks they know everything about everything.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> The point was, you obviously feel it was important to spout off 40 times and say you can leap tall buildings in a single bound. Why not say you have a 10 inch penis and call it day?
> ...


Well d*mn you know me well you been looking through my window?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> 
> 
> Well damn you know me well you been looking through my window?


I don't know why you're being so defensive, considering you're the one who posted all these supposed attributes about yourself. 

Don't get mad, because I called you on it. Would "Aesop's Fables" be more appropriate for you?

You basically named the attributes of 2% of the athletic world. I'm sure, you fit in fine with that group.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know why you're being so defensive, considering you're the one who posted all these supposed attributes about yourself.
> ...


Okay dude I'm just going to have to prove it. I'll PM you later.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

lol at 23, lol at 19.
lol, good age.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay dude I'm just going to have to prove it. I'll PM you later.


No don't PM me. It's not worth it. You don't have to prove jack to me. I'm just getting my jollies right now. I don't know you in real life, so don't take anything I say about you at face value. It's the internet. Everyone's a skeptic. 

I apologize.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: get on my level son.*



> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> 
> You have no knowledge whatsoever , You are a lame homer in yourself and can't get over the fact that Lebron is a real player and try to undermind everything anyone says about Lebron. Keep thinking youre a smart guy because in the end your just another casual fan who thinks they know everything about everything.


The thing is, I know I don't know everything about everything. But I'm willing to wager I have a lot more insight into the game of basketball than you do. Why don't we take this over to PM and compare notes on players. What do you say.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

When it is all said and done, Kobe will be the most talked about Basketball personality whether you loved him or hated him.


----------



## Cockney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> oh LMAO at this poster. Instead of being a poster, why dont try to play in the NBA and compete against James? LMAO, same age, but sux basketball skills for sure!


Come on...just shut up, you stupid idiot.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cockney</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on...just shut up, you stupid idiot.


John is superior to you.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> John is superior to you.


That's not fair, John is superior to _everyone_.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cockney</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on...just shut up, you stupid idiot.


:rolf: Sounds like John has gotten under your skin. You will lose this battle.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> That's not fair, John is superior to _everyone_.


No. There's one person he isn't superior to............ himself.

Yeah, wrap your mind around that one.


----------

